# Xmas Present for Husband



## Bronte (28 Nov 2007)

I'd like to know what the men on here would like their spouse to buy them for Christmas.  Let's say anything from 20 Euro to 500.  Any wife who knows what she's getting her other half please do tell.  And to all who received 'wow' presents in the past please also post.  I have a fair idea of what I'm buying, just not sure if he'll like it.


----------



## NHG (28 Nov 2007)

I am thinking of buying my hubby a garmin nuvi 660fm sat nav.  The reason for going for this model is that it will give him hands free calling from his mobile. Its €460 in halfords.  (Also thinking of buying one for my Dad as well)


----------



## Ciaraella (28 Nov 2007)

I got my boyfriend a half day rally driving voucher for his birthday and he loved it! it was €250 and he's quite into driving and cars.


----------



## Lauren (28 Nov 2007)

Friend of mine is sending her hubby to the Dublin Cookery School for a short course in cooking! I went on a course there recently and thought it was brilliant! They run courses for men only. Have a look at their website www.dublincookeryschool.ie. Might be an idea that benefits you AND the hubby!


----------



## ClubMan (28 Nov 2007)

Moved to *Shooting the Breeze*


----------



## The_Banker (28 Nov 2007)

Lauren said:


> Friend of mine is sending her hubby to the Dublin Cookery School for a short course in cooking! I went on a course there recently and thought it was brilliant! They run courses for men only. Have a look at their website www.dublincookeryschool.ie. Might be an idea that benefits you AND the hubby!


 
If my wife bought me that for Xmas she wouldn't be my wife for much longer. 
Last Xmas Missus Banker got me a season ticket to my local LOI team. Needless to say, she earned my undying love.


----------



## carpedeum (29 Nov 2007)

Best present I got from my present wife was a 30GB MP3 player with FM radio for commuting and walking.  I spent weeks keeping out of her way and not interrupting the housework, ironing and washing-up converting all my old vinyl records from the attic and CD's to MP3. It made me very happy


----------



## pc7 (29 Nov 2007)

I'm bringing my bf to Rome in January for a weekend break, he has everything! But has never been to Rome so reckoned it was a good surprise, I'm going to wrap up a jar of dolmio, pasta and try find a plastic colloseum (pardon spelling??) so he'll have to figure out where we are going


----------



## penang (29 Nov 2007)

if Mrs P is watchin' I want one of [broken link removed]


----------



## car (29 Nov 2007)

If he's got an mp3 player, how about an mp3 broadcast thingy for the car, the generic version of the i-trip. (if he doesnt have an ipod).


----------



## Megan (30 Nov 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Moved to *Shooting the Breeze*



Will you be moving "Christmas Prezzie (Wife)" to shooting the Breeze as well?


----------



## shootingstar (30 Nov 2007)

im buying Mr SS floating candles.... well... he thought it was ok to buy them for me when he was on a round-the-world trip just recently!!!   floating candles, I ask you!!!! mangey mutt..!


----------



## decembersal (4 Dec 2007)

Shootingstar, 
i think you have every right to go one step further and 'regift' the floating candles he brought back for you and give him those for xmas


----------



## ClubMan (4 Dec 2007)

Megan said:


> Will you be moving "Christmas Prezzie (Wife)" to shooting the Breeze as well?


Done.


----------



## Henny Penny (4 Dec 2007)

Wii ... best present ever


----------



## TripleA (5 Dec 2007)

Puu ... worst present ever


----------



## Carpenter (6 Dec 2007)

My wife has got me one of these:

http://www.fine-tools.com/cgi-bin/s...id=42800728840804716&input=1&session=1&status=

I'd recommend it!


----------



## Bronte (7 Dec 2007)

Car you said 'If he's got an mp3 player, how about an mp3 broadcast thingy for the car, the generic version of the i-trip. (if he doesnt have an ipod).'

He has an ipod nano, if what you are talking about above a different thing?

Is there a way of getting the ipod nano to play in the car?  I was thinking of getting him speakers, something called a logic 3 i station 8 (based  on reading on AABM but I really haven't a clue.  

Clubman - don't mind you moving the post but now it doesn't show up in new posts so I missed the replies


----------



## lorna (8 Dec 2007)

a nice t-shirt with "It's all about me" written on it which he can wear when cleaning the house !


----------



## Ancutza (9 Dec 2007)

How about hiring a maid?  Or, if you can't afford that, then get the t-shirt modified.  "It's all about me...(on the front bit) with "being a big girls blouse" (on the back bit.....)

Life is too short for house work.


----------



## ClubMan (10 Dec 2007)

Bronte said:


> Clubman - don't mind you moving the post but now it doesn't show up in new posts so I missed the replies


_The Depths _forums are not searched by the _New Posts/Todays Posts _searches.


----------

